# LAN connections with a wireless adapter



## BillEl (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm having problems with a new wireless adapter, dLink DWA-566. 

Other computers can't connect to the computer that is using this wireless adapter. When I had this computer connected to the wireless router, an Airport Extreme, via an ethernet connection they could connect no problem.

The wireless adapter is working as I can get on the internet so it is accessing the wireless router but no incoming connections are allowed, is there a setting somewhere that would allow connections via ethernet but not wireless?

Thanks for any info, Bill


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Some routers have wifi/wired separation. Its usually a check box that needs to be unchecked.

In tcp/ip properties, wins tab, netbios over tcp/ip should be enabled.

You should also check the devices firewall settings that file and printer sharing is enabled/allowed.

I would also suggest posting a ipconfig /all from this problem device and another from a pc with no issues. We need to compare them. You may not be connected to your wifi network but that of a neighbors which would prevent local access.


----------



## BillEl (Mar 1, 2012)

I checked the Airport Extreme and I couldn't find anything that would effect the wifi/wired separation.

Netbios over tcp/ip is enabled.

The firewall settings are good for sharing as it works with the ethernet plugged in just not over wireless, couldn't find any other firewall settings just for wireless either.

This is the error I get when trying to connect: "There was a problem connecting to the server "Bill-PC". The server may not exist or it is unavailable at this time. Check the server name or IP address, check you network connection, and then try again."

Here's the ipconfig, I currently have the ethernet disconnected.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Bill-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : D-Link DWA-566 Wireless N 300 Dual Band P
CIe Desktop Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FC-75-16-8D-8B-42
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2c81:86b3:1b7d:23c0%13(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.4(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : March-01-12 1:27:54 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : March-01-12 5:27:54 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 435975446
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-5B-D2-76-00-17-31-6E-B1-DB

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-17-31-6E-B1-DB
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{E30FC141-EC0F-4782-835E-2C3A240FA0B1}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:1c71:549a:30f9:8fb6(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1c71:549a:30f9:8fb6%11(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{94E8C332-0595-4203-B09E-5A0FD90786BF}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

great. now how about a ipconfig /all from a pc with no issues


----------



## BillEl (Mar 1, 2012)

Right, forgot to mention that the "other" computer I'm trying to connect to this PC is a mac. Not sure I can get all that info from it.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

IP Address - Mac Guides


----------



## BillEl (Mar 1, 2012)

I thought you might need more than that, let me know if there is anything else.

Hardware Address: 00:1e:c2:c2:19:7e
IP Address: 10.0.1.9
Link Speed: 130 Mbit/s
Link Status: Active
Sent Packets: 439,285
Send Errors: 0
Recv Packets: 270,572
Recv Errors: 0
Collisions: 0

Routing tables

Internet:
Destination Gateway Flags Refs Use Netif Expire
default  10.0.1.1 UGSc 50 2 en1
10.0.1/24 link#5 UCS 5 0 en1
10.0.1.1 0:1f:5b:0:75:89 UHLWIi 56 2693 en1 1040
10.0.1.2 0:1e:c2:c2:1d:c UHLWIi 1 0 en1 728
10.0.1.4 fc:75:16:8d:8b:42 UHLWIi 0 20 en1 1130
10.0.1.8 e0:f8:47:66:47:e1 UHLWIi 0 0 en1 196
10.0.1.9 localhost UHS 1 12 lo0
10.0.1.10 58:55:ca:ce:63:bf UHLWIi 0 0 en1 379
127 localhost UCS 0 0 lo0
localhost localhost UH 0 1 lo0
169.254 link#5 UCS 0 0 en1

Internet6:
Destination Gateway Flags Netif Expire
localhost link#1 UHL lo0
fe80::%lo0 localhost UcI lo0
localhost link#1 UHLI lo0
fe80::%en1 link#5 UCI en1
bills-macbook-pro. 0:1e:c2:c2:19:7e UHLI lo0
ll-base-station 0:1f:5b:0:75:89 UHLWIi en1
music-room.local 78:ca:39:43:de:99 UHLWIi en1
ff01::%lo0 localhost UmCI lo0
ff01::%en1 link#5 UmCI en1
ff02::%lo0 localhost UmCI lo0
ff02::%en1 link#5 UmCI en1


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

I am not used to seeing mac ip output. Does appear you are in the correct subnet and it appears you are connected to your router not a neighbors.

Only flags I see is these entries
169.254 link#5 UCS 0 0 en1
10.0.1.9 localhost UHS 1 12 lo0

169.254.x.x is a autoassigned ip address. This happens when you are set to dhcp and can't get a response from the dhcp server.

I would expect the 10.0.1.9 to list a mac address not lo0 which from google I get is the loopback ip [like 127.0.0.1 on a pc]

Appears the mac is only pointed to itself by appears to see the other devices on the network.

Let me see if I can get one of the mac guys to look at this thread


----------



## BillEl (Mar 1, 2012)

Ok, thanks. 

The Macs seem to be fine as they can connect to each other...? It's just connecting to the PC via wireless that's the problem, they can connect to the PC if it's plugged in.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

shouldn't matter wired or wireless it shoud be the same LAN

sounds like the airport is doing wifi/wired segregation.


----------



## BillEl (Mar 1, 2012)

Other wireless computers can connect to each other though, it's just this one PC which just recently went wireless so I figured it must be a setting with it as opposed to the network.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

how many pcs, how many macs? what can connect to what wirelessly?


----------

